# GUATEMALA CITY 2016 – 2 days in the capital of Guatemala



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting to get an impression of Guatemala City. A city I’d never really thought about before.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*EDIFICIO DE CORREOS:*

Edificio de Correos 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Edificio de Correos 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Edificio de Correos 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Edificio de Correos 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Edificio de Correso, former post office, now cultural school.

 http://worldtravelimages.net/Guatemala_City_Oldtown.htm


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

6A Avenida, Old Town 80 by Nightsky, on Flickr

6A Avenida, Old Town 83 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Bingo is popular in Guatemala and El Salvador.

6A Avenida, Old Town 84 by Nightsky, on Flickr

6A Avenida, Old Town 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr

6A Avenida, Old Town 03 - Pasaje Rubio by Nightsky, on Flickr
6A Avenida, Old Town 04 - Pasaje Rubio by Nightsky, on Flickr
Pasaje Rubio, a small but beautiful shopping arcade where we stopped at a an ecological café.

6A Avenida, Old Town 06 - Pasaje Rubio by Nightsky, on Flickr
The café, popular among hipsters.

6A Avenida, Old Town 07 - Pasaje Rubio by Nightsky, on Flickr

6A Avenida, Old Town 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr

6A Avenida, Old Town 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr

6A Avenida, Old Town 14 - Plaza Vivar by Nightsky, on Flickr


PLAZA VIVAR shopping mall:

6A Avenida, Old Town 16 - Plaza Vivar by Nightsky, on Flickr

6A Avenida, Old Town 18 - Plaza Vivar by Nightsky, on Flickr

6A Avenida, Old Town 19 - Plaza Vivar by Nightsky, on Flickr

 http://worldtravelimages.net/Guatemala_City_Oldtown.htm


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love the first pic with the flying pigeons, Nightsky! kay:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks, yansa!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*MORE 6A AVENIDA:*

6A Avenida, Old Town 21 by Nightsky, on Flickr
6A Avenida, Old Town 22 - Burger King by Nightsky, on Flickr

6A Avenida, Old Town 25 - parade by Nightsky, on Flickr
6A Avenida, Old Town 26 - parade by Nightsky, on Flickr
6A Avenida, Old Town 29 - parade by Nightsky, on Flickr

6A Avenida, Old Town 30 - parade by Nightsky, on Flickr

6A Avenida, Old Town 31 - parade by Nightsky, on Flickr

6A Avenida, Old Town 32 - parade by Nightsky, on Flickr

6A Avenida, Old Town 33 - parade by Nightsky, on Flickr

6A Avenida, Old Town 35 - parade by Nightsky, on Flickr
7A Avenida, Old Town 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr

 http://worldtravelimages.net/Guatemala_City_Oldtown.htm


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

I have never been to Guatemala, but I would love to go there!


----------



## SERVUSBR (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice pics from Guatemala City. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*PARQUE CONCORDIA:*

Park along Avenida 6A.

Parque Concordia 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Parque Concordia 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Parque Concordia 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Parque Concordia 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Parque Concordia 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Parque Concordia 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Parque Concordia 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Parque Concordia 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Parque Concordia 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr

*BACK TO PLAZA MAYOR:*

Palacio Nacional de la Cultura, National Palace 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Palacio Nacional de la Cultura, National Palace 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Palacio Nacional

 http://worldtravelimages.net/Guatemala_City_Oldtown.htm


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*MERCADO CENTRAL (CENTRAL MARKET):*

Mercado Central 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Mercado Central 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Mercado Central 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Mercado Central 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Mercado Central 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Mercado Central 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Mercado Central 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr

AROUND THE MARKET:
Mercado Central 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Mercado Central 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Mercado Central 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Mercado Central 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr

 http://worldtravelimages.net/Guatemala_City_Oldtown.htm


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*PLAZA BARRIOS:*

Plaza Barrios is a busy square in the city centre of Guatemala City. Here you find the Monument to Justo Rufino Barrios with its equestrian statue, the railway museum Museo del Ferrocarril Fegua, a popular outdoor market and a large Transmetro station. Transmetro are the modern green buses of Guatemala City, that stops inside special borders, has partly special lanes and are guarded by the police. Near Plaza Barrios you find the - National Typography Museum (Tipografia Nacional), situated in a beautiful yellow historical heritage building, and the Church of our Lady the Redeemer (Parroquia Nuestra Señora de los Remedios), a white baroque church with a beautiful golden cupola. We visited the square briefly while changing buses.

Plaza Barrios 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza Barrios 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza Barrios 14 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza Barrios 17 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza Barrios 18 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza Barrios 19 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Church near Plaza Barrios 2 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Church near Plaza Barrios by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza Barrios 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Modern Transmetro buses.

Plaza Barrios 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza Barrios 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Statue of Barrios

Plaza Barrios 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Railway museum.

 http://worldtravelimages.net/Guatemala_City_Plaza_Barrios.htm


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Gratteciel said:


> I have never been to Guatemala, but I would love to go there!


 You've never visited Mexico's closest neighbor?


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

For me this was the first time in Latin America. The trip was to persons we knew in El Salvador, and Guatemala City was a 2 day side trip. For me I will probably visit Brazil, Mexico, Panama or Argentina next time in Latin America.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*ZONA 9 AROUND REFORMADOR AND YURRITA:
*

In Zona 9, between Zona Viva and the Historic Downtown, you find some interesting sights. This was our first stop on day two with the green Transmetro bus. 
Just next to the bus station you find the imposing Torre del Reformador, that stands right above an intersection at the city's main thouroughfare, 6A Avenida.
Torre del Reformador is a 72m high tower, that looks like a simplified version of the Eiffel Tower, and It was built in 1935 to commemorate the 100th anniversary of the birth of the former president Justo Rufino Barrios. In 1986 the bell on the top was replaced by a beacon. At night it is illuminated in nice lights, just like the Eiffel Tower. In this area, where you also find fastfood restaurants and car repair shops.

After having breakfast at Burger King and looked at the tower, we walked a few blocks (be careful) from 6A Avenida, on Viva 9, reaching Ruta 6. Here you find the incredible church Iglesia Yurrita, a pink very beautiful church that resembles Gaudi's architecture, in a mix of neo-gothic and baroque. The church (also known as the Chapel of Our Lady of Anguish) was constructed in 1929 as a private church for the Yurrita family. It wasn't open for public during our visit. Next to it stands Casa Yurrita, the Yurrita family's residence, an imposing white and pink residence in similar style, that is sometimes open to public. Inside you find oil paintings and a bistro.

Plaza Espana is a nice square, with greenery and an arch of triumph, surrounded by the heavily trafficated 6A Avenida.

Edificio el Triangulo is a significant office skyscraper, a white modernist building with the uppermost 5 floors larger then the lower part. There are also several other highrises in this area.
Torre del Reformador 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Torre del Reformador 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Torre del Reformador 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Torre del Reformador 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Torre del Reformador 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Torre del Reformador 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Torre del Reformador 18 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Torre del Reformador 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Torre del Reformador 22 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yurrita 17 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yurrita 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yurrita 16 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Casa Yurrita

Yurrita 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yurrita 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yurrita 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Iglesia Yurrita (church)

 http://worldtravelimages.net/Guatemala_City_Reformador.htm


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*CENTRAL GUATEMALA CITY:*

6A Avenida, South part 25 by Nightsky, on Flickr

6A Avenida, South part 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr

6A Avenida, South part 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr

6A Avenida, South part 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr

6A Avenida, South part 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr
6A Avenida, South part 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr

6A Avenida, South part 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Plaza de la Republica 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza de la Republica 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Plaza de la Republica 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza de la Republica 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Central Guatemala City 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Central Guatemala City 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Plaza Municipal 16 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Plaza Municipal 18 by Nightsky, on Flickr
6A Avenida, South part 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr

 http://worldtravelimages.net/Guatemala_City_Central.htm


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*CENTRO CIVICO, CENTRAL GUATEMALA CITY:*

In Centro Civico (Civic Center), the south part of central Guatemala City, that is very modern in its character, you find many government buildings, most of them built in the 60s. Plaza Municipal is the largest square, where you find a large fountain with a beautiful sculpture inside, featuring hands that hold a dove. You also find the white and grey 60s highrise buildings, many of them houses government facilities aroudn Plaza Municipal; Banco de Guatemala, a brutalist highrise from 1945 with Mayan inscriptions on the sides, Ministerio de Finanzas Públicas (MINFIN, Ministry of Finance, 22 floors, built 1974), Palacio de Justicia (Palace of Justice) that consist of a lowrise and a highrise building.

Next to Plaza Municipal is Plaza Italia, where you find a copy of the Roma Lupa sculpture from Rome, as well as Roman columns. The green market building Mercato La Placita and the Transmeto bus station is next to it. Plaza Republica is another square with a fountain in the middle. Inside the fountain there is a sculpture of 3 men holidng an obelisque. Here you also find the tall glass buildings of Centro Financiero from 1978.

The city's main thouroughfare, 6A Avenida passes all these squares, as well as Centro Cultural Miguel Ángel Asturias, the impressive futuristic cultural center with odd shapes, that lies on a hill and includes the national theater. When 6A Avenida reaches the old town (Historic Downtown), it transforms into a shopping street that is at times a pedestrian street. Along the avenue you find several markets, residential buildings, office buildings, fountains and shopping malls.
PLAZA ITALIA:
Plaza Municipal, 6A Avenida by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza Italia 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza Italia 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza Italia 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Roma Lupa
Plaza Italia 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr

PLAZA MUNICIPAL:

Plaza Italia by Nightsky, on Flickr
Plaza Municipal 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza Municipal 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza Municipal 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza Municipal 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Plaza Municipal 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Palace of Justice.
Plaza Municipal 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Plaza Municipal 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr

PLAZA ESPANA:
Plaza Espana 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Plaza Espana 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr


 http://worldtravelimages.net/Guatemala_City_Central.htm


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*VIEWS FROM CENTRO CULTURAL MIGUEL ANGEL ASTURIAS:*

Centro Cultural Miguel Ángel Asturias, National Theatre 52 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Skyline.
Centro Cultural Miguel Ángel Asturias, National Theatre 53 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Paseo Cayala shopping/residential complex.

Centro Cultural Miguel Ángel Asturias, National Theatre 55 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Centro Cultural Miguel Ángel Asturias, National Theatre 56 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Centro Cultural Miguel Ángel Asturias, National Theatre 57 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Grand Tikal Futura complex.
Centro Cultural Miguel Ángel Asturias, National Theatre 58 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Centro Cultural Miguel Ángel Asturias, National Theatre 60 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Centro Cultural Miguel Ángel Asturias, National Theatre 61 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Centro Cultural Miguel Ángel Asturias, National Theatre 64 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Centro Cultural Miguel Ángel Asturias, National Theatre 65 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Centro Cultural Miguel Ángel Asturias, National Theatre 67 by Nightsky, on Flickr

THEATER BUILDING:
Centro Cultural Miguel Ángel Asturias, National Theatre 69 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Centro Cultural Miguel Ángel Asturias, National Theatre 70 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Centro Cultural Miguel Ángel Asturias, National Theatre 71 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Centro Cultural Miguel Ángel Asturias, National Theatre 73 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Centro Cultural Miguel Ángel Asturias, National Theatre 74 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Centro Cultural Miguel Ángel Asturias, National Theatre 75 by Nightsky, on Flickr’

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Guatemala_City_Cultural.html


----------



## d1e9o11 (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Guatemala city :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*PASEO CAYALA:*

Paseo Cayala is an outdoor shopping center and residential area that was built like a historical Spanish town, though was built as late as in 2013. It is situated in the mountains in the southeast part of the city, close to the slum in Zona 16. The complex is car-free and is complete with stores, restaurants, cafés, roads, upper floor apartments and a church, all in heritage style! Paseo Cayala is very classy, safe and all buildings are white there. Here you find a church, Iglesia Santa Maria Reina de la Familia and the Gran Salon Azaria, a well as a statue of Pope John Paul II, a merry-go-round, large fountains, a Starbucks and other cafés, fancy boutiques, concerts, white colonnade arcades and luxury apartments on the upper floors. In the middle there is a pedestrian promenade. The entrance to the underground parking garage was built like a vintage subway entrance. Paseo Cayala is a haven for the wealthy in the middle of this troubled city, free from crime and traffic. The security guards carry concealed guns instead of the open rifles you see in other places. On top of that it is open 24 hours a day, 7 days a week!
Since the complex is situated on a hill there are great views of the city. There are plans to expand the complex, making it even more like a city within the city. After dark it is especially beautiful with its illuminated lights. It might be expensive and artificial compared to the rest of the city, but is still worth a visit.

Paseo Cayala 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Paseo Cayala 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Paseo Cayala 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Paseo Cayala 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Paseo Cayala 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Paseo Cayala 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Paseo Cayala 14 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Paseo Cayala 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Paseo Cayala 22 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Paseo Cayala 23 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Paseo Cayala 25 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Paseo Cayala 27 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Paseo Cayala 29 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Paseo Cayala 31 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Paseo Cayala 32 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Paseo Cayala 35 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Paseo Cayala 37 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Paseo Cayala 38 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Paseo Cayala 41 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Paseo Cayala 42 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Paseo Cayala 44 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Paseo Cayala 45 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Paseo Cayala 47 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Paseo Cayala 48 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Paseo Cayala 49 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Paseo Cayala 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Paseo Cayala 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Guatemala_City_Paseo_Cayala.html


----------

